# HGH Skin Benefits



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

*Does HGH improve skin?*​
No improvment what so ever 444.44%Minimal improvment not worth the money 222.22%Significant improvement333.33%


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

I notice alot of people on this forum claim there skin is better after a few month HGH so thought id run a poll to see what the general consensus is.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I haven't put a vote but i feel you can get the same benefits from Ghrp as GH ..


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't feel I got any skin benefit from hgh, although it may have been that the improvement was so insignificant that I didn't notice it


----------



## NiKEUS (Oct 14, 2014)

I've had mild rosacea for years that no amount of creams from the doctors has fixed and this seems to have pretty much dissipated along with the loss of eczema I have had pretty much as long as I can remember. Go figure, these were not sides I was anticipating.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't noticed anything.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I started GHRP 2 + Mod GRF 1-29 after I finished PCT from my last cycle. The skin on my chest and shoulders was quite lumpy and spotty from how oily my skin was on Tren so I don't know if it's my hormones coming back to normal or the GHRP doing the work but my skin is almost spotless now


----------

